# Grab yourself a summer bargain! - Juicy Details



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

We have an AMAZING summer sale for a limited time only - grab yourself a bargain on selected Juicy Details products - once they're gone they're gone! Listed below is the full selection of products we are able to offer great savings on..


5 x Arctic Wipeout Snow Foam 500ml - £6.25 (RRP £9.95)
5 x Pre Wash 500ml - £3.75 (£5.99)
5 x Bleeding Iron Fallout Remover 500ml - £6.95 (RRP £10.95)
5 x Tar & Glue Remover 500ml - £6.25 (RRP £9.99)
5 x Glass Cleaner 500ml - £6.25 (RRP £9.99)
5 x Gloss Bathe Shampoo 500ml - £6.95 (RRP £10.95)
5 x Matte Bathe Shampoo 500ml - £6.95 (RRP £12.95) - This is a pure shampoo - not just for matte cars!
5 x Berry Quick Detailer 500ml - £6.25 (RRP £9.95)
5 x Wrap/Matte Quick Detailer 500ml - £5.50 (RRP £10.95)
5 x Matte Tyre Dressing 500ml - £6.75 (RRP £9.99)
5 x Leather Cleaner & Protector 500ml - £7.49 (RRP £14.99)
3 x Fabric Cleaner 500ml - £5.75 (RRP £8.99)


Postage to be added at the set price of £3.95.

Direct Message us for any more information, or if you wish to add something from our website to your order, as you won't find these prices anywhere else, as this is a DW exclusive promotion!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Some Great Bargains there !


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

This is now closed


----------

